# يمكنك صنع الة تصوير بسيطه



## م. ضياء الدين (6 مارس 2007)

يمكنك صنع اله تصوير بسيطه من مواد متوفره في المنزل 

والشرح بسيط جدا 

هذا الملف من كتاب الضوء

تاليف :جون بول

ترجمه احمد شفيق الخطيب


----------



## alhamdaniya (7 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاكم الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخرة على هذه المعلومة


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (7 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اختي الفاضلة على مرورك الكريم


----------



## magdy2006 (16 مارس 2007)

اخى محمد اشكرك اولااا على هذا الموضوع الجميل ويجزيك الله عنه احسن الجزاء


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (16 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اخي مجدي على مرورك وعلى هذهالدعوات الطيبه


----------



## ناشر الحلفي (17 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (17 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي ناشر


----------



## abd83 (17 مارس 2007)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## ناشر الحلفي (18 مارس 2007)

اخي ما اعرف ليش ما يفتح عندي وتطلع صفحة فارغة. اذا امكن تعمل اياه على شكل pdf


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (18 مارس 2007)

اخوتي 
abd 83 اشكرك على المرور

ناشر الحلفي اصل الملف لدي صوره من نوع DJVU قمت بحفضها على ملف ورد 2003 ثم رفعتها لتسهل عمليه الفتح بدون براج قراءه كل ما تحتاج اليه Word 2003


----------



## amg (25 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مروان96 (24 مايو 2007)

Thank u and waiting more


----------



## سلام العالم (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

​
جزآكم الله خيراً أخي ، ونفع الله بنا وبكم

وجزآكم الله خيراً ووفقنا إلي ما يحبه ويرضاه

​
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أخيكم سلام العالم
يد في يد نعيد مجد الأمة​​*


----------



## احمد رونى (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذا المقال الرائع


----------



## aissa1994 (17 يناير 2009)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع الممتاز


----------



## المهندس (28 يناير 2009)

يعطيك العافية مهندسنا ضياء الدين على هذا الموضوع ..
معلومات جميلة و خطوات واضحة ..

تحياتي


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (12 مارس 2009)

نورت القسم اخي المهندس

اشكر الجميع على الردود


----------



## ...~" (14 أكتوبر 2009)

تسلم اخويهـ ع الشرح

استفدت منها وااايد << لانها كانت تجربتنا في المدرسه

و الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## لخميسي عزام (16 أكتوبر 2009)

أتمنى لأمتنا التوفيق في مواصلة الدرب، شكرا


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (5 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكركم على المرور


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## مقلوب (4 مارس 2012)

شكرا ع الموضوع


----------



## يوهشام (28 مايو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (29 مايو 2012)

اشكر كل من مر وشارك


----------



## rahmman (12 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا ​


----------



## قطرة امل (17 سبتمبر 2012)

جزيت خيرا وشكرا للفائدة


----------

